# An engineer from IIT, now a farmer



## gaurav_indian (Dec 24, 2008)

*An engineer from IIT, now a farmer*




> Off-beat is in. The oft beaten track, not so.
> 
> One of the most interesting themes at this year's Pan-IIT event was the session on rural transformation. IITians who have chosen an offbeat career hogged the limelight at the event. In this series, we feature some of the IITians who preferred to be different, rather than get into a corporate rat race.
> 
> ...



*specials.rediff.com/money/2008/dec/23slide1-an-engineer-from-iit-now-a-farmer.htm


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2008)

wise man !


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

Great story..


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2008)

lool

Nice man.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 29, 2008)

a different story, definitely this is worth a movie..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 29, 2008)

Not that I am envious or jealous but HOW IN THE BLAZING HELL COULD HE DO THAT!!!!! He just... well... occupied a seat in the IITs. That seat could've gone to someone who actually wanted to become an engineer. Its due to confused and unsure people like these that many others don't get the chance! He shouldn't have gone for IIT in the first place. He could have got some degree in agricultural science... or... simply gone on without a degree!  Period. *Sigh*. Pardon the rant please!


----------



## Coool (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ totally agreed...
He spoiled someone's career..


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 29, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:
			
		

> Not that I am envious or jealous but HOW IN THE BLAZING HELL COULD HE DO THAT!!!!! He just... well... occupied a seat in the IITs. That seat could've gone to someone who actually wanted to become an engineer. Its due to confused and unsure people like these that many others don't get the chance! He shouldn't have gone for IIT in the first place. He could have got some degree in agricultural science... or... simply gone on without a degree!  Period. *Sigh*. Pardon the rant please!


These kind of people are the ones who innovate! 
And for all your complains, its all his wish; he wanted to go IIT, hedid. He wanted to go farming thereafter, he did.


----------



## IITian (Dec 29, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Not that I am envious or jealous but HOW IN THE BLAZING HELL COULD HE DO THAT!!!!! He just... well... occupied a seat in the IITs. That seat could've gone to someone who actually wanted to become an engineer. Its due to confused and unsure people like these that many others don't get the chance! He shouldn't have gone for IIT in the first place. He could have got some degree in agricultural science... or... simply gone on without a degree!  Period. *Sigh*. Pardon the rant please!



stop whinning
he got selected in iit bcause he was capable of making it through.
Many people in iits persue their hobbies and finally chooses not to follow the conventional paths.The atmosphere at these colleges gives people a chance to think unconventionally.
take a look around and u'll see that leaders in almost all fields are from iits.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Dec 29, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> These kind of people are the ones who innovate!
> And for all your complains, its all his wish; he wanted to go IIT, hedid. He wanted to go farming thereafter, he did.


 
I belive these kind of people can really innovate. He could surely bring some nice technology into agriculture. If a person knows totally different subject, there is a chance of bright innovation. As he has an IIT mind, he could do some good.

PS: Almost great innovators in the world will have knowledge in two different subjects..


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 29, 2008)

IITian said:
			
		

> The atmosphere at these colleges gives people a chance to think unconventionally.


I doubt that though!


----------

